
Google engineer calls Google+ a "pathetic afterthought" and "knee-jerk reaction" - carusen
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/google-engineer-calls-google-a-pathetic-afterthought-and-knee-jerk-reaction/4082
======
swah
Fuck, those guys are trying to get Yegge fired?

~~~
carusen
Apparently.

